# Considering London->JoBurg



## mwangu (Nov 23, 2009)

Greetings to you all - I am here hoping for some info. I am posting while I review the countless positings on the site.

I've had an opportunity open up to move to JoBurg with my current employer (a financial services firm) working as an IT manager. I'm in the unfortunate position of not knowing what a decent wage in SA would be. I currently make about GBP80K base a year (plus a 30% bonus over the last 2 years). The base equates to about R1million at today's rate. Would that be a reasonable sum for a family of 5 people (the 3 kids are below the age of 6 - will need a nanny, too) to live comfortably?
Are there places that I can guage my equivalent role and salary to compare with my peers? I have had a look around, but information on SA pay packages is vague.

Thank you much,

Mike
--
Dare to succeed


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

mwangu said:


> Greetings to you all - I am here hoping for some info. I am posting while I review the countless positings on the site.
> 
> I've had an opportunity open up to move to JoBurg with my current employer (a financial services firm) working as an IT manager. I'm in the unfortunate position of not knowing what a decent wage in SA would be. I currently make about GBP80K base a year (plus a 30% bonus over the last 2 years). The base equates to about R1million at today's rate. Would that be a reasonable sum for a family of 5 people (the 3 kids are below the age of 6 - will need a nanny, too) to live comfortably?
> Are there places that I can guage my equivalent role and salary to compare with my peers? I have had a look around, but information on SA pay packages is vague.
> ...


Hi Mike,

The salary you ar getting in the UK, are much higher then in the SA. But of course that is up to you and your employer.
The salary here are between ZAR 300.000,- and ZAR 500.000,- for IT.
The salary for a live in Nanny are not that hight as in the UK. Go see All About Domestic workers — Department of Labour

or You & your domestic/ 'madam' - SouthAfrica.info

good luck!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mwangu said:


> Greetings to you all - I am here hoping for some info. I am posting while I review the countless positings on the site.
> 
> I've had an opportunity open up to move to JoBurg with my current employer (a financial services firm) working as an IT manager. I'm in the unfortunate position of not knowing what a decent wage in SA would be. I currently make about GBP80K base a year (plus a 30% bonus over the last 2 years). The base equates to about R1million at today's rate. Would that be a reasonable sum for a family of 5 people (the 3 kids are below the age of 6 - will need a nanny, too) to live comfortably?
> Are there places that I can guage my equivalent role and salary to compare with my peers? I have had a look around, but information on SA pay packages is vague.
> ...



Don't do it


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> Don't do it


Wow ok thats a terrible reply to the question, no reasons no nothing!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Wow ok thats a terrible reply to the question, no reasons no nothing!!


Just being honest.....


----------



## GoldDragonFly (Oct 28, 2009)

I have to agree. Salaries in South Africa are much lower.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldDragonFly said:


> I have to agree. Salaries in South Africa are much lower.


But cost of living in UK is far higher than in SA.

Quality of life is much better in SA


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Arnaud,only the weather is better.
and Maids and Gardeners are cheaper.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

arnaud said:


> But cost of living in UK is far higher than in SA.
> 
> Quality of life is much better in SA


Based on what....? If you want to insure your BMW and have good healthcare coupled with exorbitant electricity prices all based on your salary for a similar job I feel you would be found wanting..... Saying something does not make it true.


----------

